# Easter Camping



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Years ago, our family and friends that were considered family, would head out for the first rip of the year on Easter weekend. Haven't done that in a decade now 
It was a great way to work the bugs out of the trailers, campers and most all the camping gear. It was a close to home destination just in case something did go wrong and needed to get back to the Homefront.

Anyone heading out this year?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We normally do but my wife has decided she wants to use her week off for yard work 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We had a large group that used to go out onto the San Rafel every Easter but when folks started having little ones we switched it to Memorial day. Easter out there was a zoo. We could tell how good it was getting by counting the number of ambulances that would come out of the Buckhorn Draw after accidents. We watched a slide in camper burn while it was still attached to a truck, they did manage to save the truck but it was hilarious watching them trying to get the camper tie downs disconnected and jack up the camper. They finally just got into the truck and took off once the tie downs were disconnected and let the camper fall to the ground and burn. 

But it even got bad down there on Memorial Day. I missed it one year when I headed up to British Colombia on my bear hunt and that was the year that everyone decided to put a stop to the annual trip after 30+ years.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Easter out there was a zoo.



We had a softball game in Moab on Saturday (3/26). I couldn't believe how busy it was!! The bus had a hard time getting into Maverik to refuel. These days I tend to try to avoid holiday weekends for anything outdoors. I'll be staying home over Easter this year.

(on second thought, I'll probably end up at our property by the Coral Pink Sand dunes. It will be busy around us, but at least the we'll have some solitude on our own property)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is no way that I would even think of going to Moab on Easter, much less any other weekend of the year. 

I remember years ago coming home from Arizona in February when we would drive past the park entrance and there would hardly be any traffic going in. The last few years the traffic has been backed up to the highway and down the road towards Moab. 

It won't be long before they are requiring reservations to get in, but the Moab area has so much more to offer that the park will become a secondary trip.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to go down to Canyonlands NP area at Easter until about mid 1980's and then the traffic just got to be too much on Hwy 6. I made the mistake of being down on the Swell on Memorial day a couple of years ago (had actually lost track of the days). That was a shock. One day hardly anyone around that afternoon it was a steady parade. We ended up leaving the next morning to get away from all the noise.

But in truth any holiday seems to be way crowded anywhere.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

And Moab is nuts on Easter because it's the Jeep Safari week. You don't want to be stuck behind them as they are leaving town.

We use to avoid Holiday weekends but now it's what my wife gets off for extended breaks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Before I got married, and had to be going with my hair on fire, I would head to the sand dunes for Easter. Had a sand buggy with a L88 Corvette motor and that thing would fly! After some very close calls, and watching my Bro-in-law get flown out in the chopper, I gave that up. 

Once the kids came into the scene, we would head out to Vernon Res. to camp and catch the planter bows. My oldest daughter (4 at the time, and now 31) still talks about those trips and all the fish she would catch.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We were thinking about going camping then a friend showed up last week, said his wife booked two condos in San Diego and then their kids just informed them they couldn't go, they were 2 days late in being able to cancel and invited us to go and take the second condo since it was all paid for and would just sit empty, so I guess I will spend some time in Californication.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My family has camped on Easter weekend at least 10 out of the last 20 years but not this year. We've got too much going on.


----------



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

San Rafael Swell has been near yearly trip for family and friends since 2007. Definitely more crowded than it used to be but the rocks are still amazing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

FlyinTyes said:


> San Rafael Swell has been near yearly trip for family and friends since 2007. Definitely more crowded than it used to be but the rocks are still amazing.
> View attachment 151629


I love it there! It's such a cool place and tons to see. Lots of traffic lately though, the main road at wild horse valley has turned into a speedway for the overland jeeps it seems.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

One tradition that has come out of camping over Easter weekend is we make s'mores over a campfire using peeps for the marshmallows.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> One tradition that has come out of camping over Easter weekend is we make s'mores over a campfire using peeps for the marshmallows.


I was with ya until peeps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> One tradition that has come out of camping over Easter weekend is we make s'mores over a campfire using peeps for the marshmallows.


I was with ya until peeps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> One tradition that has come out of camping over Easter weekend is we make s'mores over a campfire using peeps for the marshmallows.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> One tradition that has come out of camping over Easter weekend is we make s'mores over a campfire using peeps for the marshmallows.


We banned the kids from making s'mores when they would take one bite out of them and then throw them on the ground only to have someone step on it and get it stuck to the bottom of their boots.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> We banned the kids from making s'mores when they would take one bite out of them and then throw them on the ground only to have someone step on it and get it stuck to the bottom of their boots.


 

Critter has a new photo for his name. I like it.


----------

